# Looking for subs



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm looking for contractors that are looking for work this year
looking for plow trucks
Skid steer
Plow trucks with spreaders


----------



## Ford06 (Oct 2, 2009)

i have a truck with a plow and a spreader. email me [email protected]


----------



## jdknight75 (Nov 10, 2008)

Precision Lawn;809924 said:


> I'm looking for contractors that are looking for work this year
> looking for plow trucks
> Skid steer
> Plow trucks with spreaders


Where are u located


----------



## Ford06 (Oct 2, 2009)

..........


----------



## RODJ (Dec 11, 2004)

I have two plow trucks ford f 350 f250 pikesville, owingsmill, reisterstown give me a call if you need subs rod 410-409-3683


----------



## Precision Lawn (Jan 2, 2004)

*subs*

Baltimore area around Caton and Washington Blvd


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Are you still looking for subs? Give me a call: 919-274-1192. I'm able to go wherever needed.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

Are you still looking for subs? Give me a call: 919-274-1192. I'm able to go wherever needed.


----------

